
US approves tougher visa vetting, including social media checks - benevol
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-visa-idUSKBN18R3F8
======
benevol
_Under the new procedures, consular officials can request all prior passport
numbers, five years ' worth of social media handles, email addresses and phone
numbers and 15 years of biographical information including addresses,
employment and travel history._

